# Yourstory book binding



## Many Hats (Jul 13, 2009)

Has anyone seen or tried the "Yourstory" product?  It's made by the same company that makes the Cricut machine.  It's a laminating and book binding system that look very cool.  Would love to offer photobooks with better profit margins than I am right now, but can't tell quality on an internet video.
thanks!


----------



## Many Hats (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone??


----------

